# Ich habe das klassische, original Dota von eul nach Dota 2 portiert. Die Ursprungsmap, mit der alles angefangen hat!



## arsjac (27. Juli 2016)

allo Leute,


ich war in letzter Zeit sehr fleissig und habe in mühevoller Arbeit fast die komplette eul Dota 3.76d nach Dota 2 portiert! Eines der aller-ersten Dota maps überhaupt, lange vor allstars, Guinsoo, Icefrog und Dota2. Der Ursprung des genres! Ich bin mir absolut sicher, das wird hier so einige interessieren.


Hier ist die map:


steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=725837387


Sucht in der Dota 2 Arcade nach "Dota Classic" um sie im client zu spielen.


Alle Original-Mechaniken sind dabei:


Items zwischen den Spielern austauschbar
Helden exklusiv für sentinel/scourge, wie im original
Warcraft 3-ähnliches Leichen-System damit die Untoten-Seite spielbar ist (animate dead etc.)
Es ist möglich Gold zwischen den Spielern zu transferieren
Es gibt den geheimen Furbolg-Shop in der Flussmitte
Level 10 Limit
Sobald man Barracks zerstört, findet keine Produktion von Creeps an der Stelle mehr statt.
Einige Items exklusiv für sentinel/scourge
Die Morbazan-Quest (Roshan-Vorläufer)


Alle Original-Helden samt ihren Spells! (bis auf vier, die werden noch nachgereicht)


Bis auf den Infravison-Dog (wird nachgereicht), alle Items!


Und das Original-Layout des eul-Originals!


Ein Paar Sachen, die noch nicht ganz stimmen (die meisten Sachen werden noch gefixt, ein Paar sind Engine-Limtierungen):


Leshrac nicht ganz originalgetreu
Ulti von Luna keine 100% exakte Kopie
Die neutral creeps in ihren stats und respawn-timing nicht ganz originalgetreu
Einige Spells können abweichende damage-typen haben (magic obwohl es physical sein sollte etc.) Das hat einfach mit der riesigen Anzahl an portierten Spells zu tun (28 * 4!). Dies wird noch gefixt im Laufe der Zeit.


Es gibt ein Paar Bugs und Ungereitheiten, aber im großen und Ganzen ist es sehr authentisch.


Wenn ihr also schon immer wissen wolltet, wie das ganze Angefangen hat, dann habt ihr jetzt die Chance dazu!


----------



## arsjac (27. Juli 2016)

Ein Paar mehr Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

